# HP  4180 et Leopard - Sujet unique



## pat1603 (18 Janvier 2007)

Petite nouvelle dans l´univers Mac je patauge allégrement avec ma belle imprimante HP PHOTOSMART C 4180 ... : j´installe l´imprimante avec le cd fourni ( ou en passant par le site hp ), j´ai essayé les 2...et l´ordi ne localise pas l´imprimante.. 

j´ai donc ensuite essayer de proceder via la borne airport , l´ai configuré avec l´adresse IP je croyais y etre..et bien NON !!  !!!!!-------le modele de mon imprimante n´apparait à aucun moment dans le choix de modeles produits HP 

précision : j´ai la version tiger 10.4.8 ...evidemment hp ne parle que de "version universelle " 10.4....sur ses produits et sur son support technique..ça a beau etre " universel" , mon ordi ne veut rien savoir, c est le blanc total...:rose: 

quelqu´un peut-il m´eclairer et me dire ou je pourrais trouver les drivers qui me manquent pour que l´installatio fonctionne ( apparemment c´est ça le probléme ?? ? ) 


merci, sincerement, si vous m´aidez, parce que je suis au bord du desespoir.....


----------



## ibanezmac (28 Mars 2008)

Bonjour !
Drôle de soucis avec mon imprimante...
Elle me répond, quand je veux imprimenr quelque chose, ceci :
Échec lors de louverture de la connexion de limprimante : impossible douvrir la connexion de limprimante. Veuillez vérifier les connexions physiques de limprimante et toute erreur dimprimante éventuelle.
DEux réinstallations de pilotes avec désinstallation à la main n'ont rien fait.
Essai sur une autre machine, cette fois ci sous 10.4.11 : ca marche...
Donc qu'est ce qui va pas ? 
Au secours...L'assistance HP a l'air d'être impuissante...
Merci du coup de main.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Mars 2008)

Es-tu sûr d'avoir tout bien désinstallé ?

Avec HP, il faut utiliser la procédure maison et ensuite fouiller les Bibliothèques de fond en comble.


Tu utilises bien le dernier paquet logiciel prévu pour Leopard ?



Il y a une fonction pour initialiser le service d'impression :

&#8212; Préférences Système>Imprimantes et Fax
&#8212; faire un ctrl + click sur l'icône de l'imprimante dans la colonne de gauche

Et ne pas oublier : *toujours faire une réparation des autorisations après l'installation de logiciels HP*


----------



## ibanezmac (29 Mars 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Es-tu sûr d'avoir tout bien désinstallé ?
> 
> Avec HP, il faut utiliser la procédure maison et ensuite fouiller les Bibliothèques de fond en comble.
> 
> ...



Je l'ai fait aussi...ca a duré un sacré bout de temps !
Mais toujours pareil...La je coince...A moins de downgrader..


----------



## kydo (10 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

je viens de passer de tiger à léopard et mon imprimante HP 4180 ne veux plus ni scanner, ni copier.  J'ai déjà du faire une mise à jour pour qu'elle puisse imprimer sous léo, mais je n'arrive pas à réactiver ses autres fonctions!
pouvez vous m'aider??? merci beaucoup d'avance!!


----------



## bilouzozzo (10 Avril 2008)

Help, mon imac sous leo ne reconnait pas mon hp c4180 non plus, auriez vous une solution, merci bilouzozzo et Cie

Bon, on va regrouper un peu, là, trois sujets pour la même question, c'est trop.

Voyez la réponse que j'ai fait à la première question que j'ai trouvé.


----------



## bilouzozzo (10 Avril 2008)

merci moonwalker, après  3h00 de bidouille,d'installation, et de désinstallation,,mon imac ss leo ne reconnaissait pas ma c4180 toute neuve.
après avoir parcouru différents forum, je tombe sur ce post, charge la dernière maj sur le site Hp et ça fonctionne....
encore merci

ps
après quelques essais, je trouve cette imprimante vraiment bruyante, surtout le scan, enfin du moment que cela marche, on va pas trop se plaindre..


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2008)

kydo a dit:


> pouvez vous m'aider???



Là, je crains que seul HP, ou à la rigueur Apple, ne puisse faire quelque chose pour toi 

A titre d'info, c'est précisément pour ce genre de raison que je suis repassé de Leopard à Tiger 


EDIT : Ah tiens, non,  il semble que Moony ait trouvé une solution pour vous !


----------

